# Is there anything you wish you'd stocked up on before heaading to Dubai?



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

We will be packing up in October, and I was wondering what I should be stocking up on or making sure I buy here before heading out? What have you found to be crazy expensive in Dubai, that you wish you'd purchased before moving?
What are the guidelines for importation - can I bring any canned goods or spices?

Thanks!


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Who imports spices from Canada to Dubai?


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

Ummm....apparently I am hoping to (which would be the reason for my question)! While I am aware that there are readily available spices in Dubai, I do have a few special blends from here that I would love to take with me if possible.


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

tdzankl said:


> Ummm....apparently I am hoping to (which would be the reason for my question)! While I am aware that there are readily available spices in Dubai, I do have a few special blends from here that I would love to take with me if possible.


I am from the UK so I am not sure if I am helping much, but Bovril (can't get it over here and not ever sure you have it in Canada) and if you have kids, Playmobil stuff (it's 2 - 3 times the price over here!!!!). Also designer labels such as La Coste and Ralph Lauren I find are sooo much more expensive. Hope that helps a little?


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Nikki!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

tdzankl said:


> We will be packing up in October, and I was wondering what I should be stocking up on or making sure I buy here before heading out? What have you found to be crazy expensive in Dubai, that you wish you'd purchased before moving?
> What are the guidelines for importation - can I bring any canned goods or spices?
> 
> Thanks!


There are very few food products if any that I can think of that you are not allowed to bring in here for your personal consumption.

Doesn't matter where you come from, I would suggest if there are those few certain things that you really really enjoy be it spices, canned foods or what ever, then buy a supply, throw them in a box and forward it along with your goods and chattels.

For me being from Australia ..... its Fountain tomato sauce ... it's lovely creamy and smooth, Darrell Lea licorice and of course violet crumble bars. We just do a resupply on each return trip home...... easy ....  .... Along these lines, don't know if you are a sweet tooth, but even I have noted that real genuine Canadian Maple Syrup is very expensive over here !!


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

I always stock up on books and DVDs when back home. There's a reasonable choice of books at the book store in Dubai Mall and Virgin in MoE has a reasonable choice of DVDs but nothing like I can get back home and they are often twice the price here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Nutmeg is hard to find here. So are organic nuts


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Every time I go home I usually bring with me some beauty products that I can't find here (or are too expensive), and also some Mexican foods/spices that are impossible to get here.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

In general most designer items are cheaper outside Dubai, especially handbags and make up like Mac.

I also buy books and DVDs because they're cheaper in Europe - with a bigger selection and no censorship.

I used to bring some dishwashing sponges (lol) that have a handle that can be filled with liquid soap. They were'nt available at the time but I assume they are by now.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Shekamu said:


> I used to bring some dishwashing sponges (lol) that have a handle that can be filled with liquid soap. They were'nt available at the time but I assume they are by now.


ACE hardware, have them.

OXO cubes, the ones here are full of MSG and Maggi is awful.
Filled pasta, Spinneys sell it but about 5 times the price of the UK.
Steak pies from our local butcher, irrelevant to the thread but worth the hassle of bringing them round the world.
Cheese, ok cheese is available here but just not the same as back home.
Clothes, giving up buying them here, over-priced and older seasons. Also have bought a few things that would have been deemed as 2nds back home. Including a pair of swimming shorts where the dye ran and turned my leg yellow!

In fact I don't think there is anything worth buying here if you can get it at home, we've got visitors coming in Eid and their shopping list is diverse as bed linen, smoke alarms, DVD's, couple of books and a router.


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

Fattenhappy, we LOVED Darryl Lea licorice when we lived in Perth! Green Apple is my fave! Thanks for the reminder about the maple syrup! Stocking up on big jugs now!

Jimbeam and Shekamu, do I need to worry about dvds at all? I know, obviously nothing pornographic...but a reasonable R rated film that may contain some nudity - will those be a problem?

Nola, thanks for the heads up on nutmeg - I use it a lot, especially over the holidays, so I'll be sure to bring some.

Shekamu - funny you mention the dishwashing sponges. I only use those here - I'll be sure to put a couple new ones in my shipment!

Thanks for the help everyone! I appreciate it!


----------



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

I wish I brought a 220-volt slowcooker (amazon has it with reasonable price plus free shipping). I can't find a slowcooker that have a normal feature like timer which cost lower than $120 (the one that I had back home cost me only $30 at WalMart).

Note: you may want to investigate on how are you going to call family and friends back home too. Phone call from Canada to Dubai is quite expensive(do a little research on Skype and MagicJack will save you some money when you are here).


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

The *Oreos* here are too hard. I like the ones back home because they're more "cakey".
When I came from the states a friend asked me to bring a couple boxes of *Quaker Instant Grits*, which aren't readily available here.
Eck, *dress shoes*. Even the rubbish that Aldo sells is absurdly expensive here. I would buy two or three new pairs and bring 'em. *Sneakers* included.
And *gum*.
Bring as many *unlocked iPhone 4*s as you can possibly stuff in your pants. They're a hot commodity here.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

jimbean said:


> I always stock up on books and DVDs when back home. There's a reasonable choice of books at the book store in Dubai Mall and Virgin in MoE has a reasonable choice of DVDs but nothing like I can get back home and they are often twice the price here.


Have you tried the Kindle ?

We used to have the same problem about books until we discovered the Kindle, and now, we even read more than before while paying less for the latest books.

If you travel (who doesn't), it is great to have a few hundred book (if you want) in the size of 1/2 a normal book to read anywhere.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

tdzankl said:


> Jimbeam and Shekamu, do I need to worry about dvds at all? I know, obviously nothing pornographic...but a reasonable R rated film that may contain some nudity - will those be a problem?


I guess it depends on the number of DVDs you have in your suitcase and a few other factors.

I typically have loads of DVDs in my bag which may arise suspicion when it passes through xray on arrival but they usually let me pass because I'm female.

My cousin had DVDs confiscated several times however because he's a young guy traveling alone.


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Also I wouldn't recommend putting spices and food stuffs in the container ship with your furniture etc. When our stuff arrived it had got sooo hot on the journey (despite using a worldwide reputable removal company) that candles had melted to pure liquid all over our other items, body lotions had "split" and were thrown away and food products (even children's medicines) were ruined! If you are bringing saffron, cinnamon, vanilla pods or other delicate herbs/spices, stash some in your luggage! Otherwise try and pack them ultra carefully! Good luck with the move! :-D


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiW said:


> If you are bringing saffron, cinnamon, vanilla pods or other delicate herbs/spices, stash some in your luggage! Otherwise try and pack them ultra carefully! Good luck with the move! :-D


Again, who brings saffron to Dubai?

You can easily find quality Iranian saffron and either way saffron is best kept in the fridge, even in Europe.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

tdzankl said:


> Jimbeam and Shekamu, do I need to worry about dvds at all? I know, obviously nothing pornographic...but a reasonable R rated film that may contain some nudity - will those be a problem?



Nope you don't need to worry about it. I usually bring with me 5-8 movies/games each time I travel including copies and haven't had an issue. Just once I was asked what was on the Dvds and when I told them they let me pass.

Also if your from Quebec, bring with you french books, because I've searched all libraries in malls and wasn't been able to find any decent french literature books around so you need to import it 

Also I am always loaded with food/ Lebanese spices and never had an issue with it.


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Shekamu said:


> Again, who brings saffron to Dubai?
> 
> You can easily find quality Iranian saffron and either way saffron is best kept in the fridge, even in Europe.


When you've got tons of it at home and it cost 5 quid a pinch, he'll yeah I'm gonna bring it!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Shekamu said:


> My cousin had DVDs confiscated several times however because he's a young guy traveling alone.


Is that the real reason ? May be he was being "racial profiling" 

I travel alone on business a lot, and never had mine confiscated. I have brought 30-40 DVD's in/out of UAE many times. No porn though...


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

tdzankl said:


> Fattenhappy, we LOVED Darryl Lea licorice when we lived in Perth! Green Apple is my fave! Thanks for the reminder about the maple syrup! Stocking up on big jugs now!
> 
> Jimbeam and Shekamu, do I need to worry about dvds at all? I know, obviously nothing pornographic...but a reasonable R rated film that may contain some nudity - will those be a problem?
> 
> ...


Can't help with the Daryl Lee licorice, but Waitrose Dubai Mall do bags of "Lucky Country" Soft Licorice in Strawberry, Apple, and Blackcurrent Flavours that I'm becoming quite partial too. Not too expensive either.

H-B-H


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

i bring cosmos and glamour back with me.. and yes some toiletries.. coz if u use a specific brand, it may not be available over here..


----------



## Colleenk (Oct 4, 2009)

tdzankl said:


> We will be packing up in October, and I was wondering what I should be stocking up on or making sure I buy here before heading out? What have you found to be crazy expensive in Dubai, that you wish you'd purchased before moving?
> What are the guidelines for importation - can I bring any canned goods or spices?
> 
> Thanks!


When we are returning from Canada, we bring back books and movies. You can get most spices here, but I have not seen poultry seasoning. And if you really like Kraft dinner, you can't get it or Cheez Whiz. Lipton Chicken Noodle soup, or Mug O soup is not found in the UAE. Anything with codine is banned as far as I know, even with a prescription. You can find just about anything you need here, or some sort of a substitute you just have to be diligent. We are leaving to return to Canada the end of Oct, so depending on what time you arrive we may have some of the stuff that you are needing. All our plug ins and major appliances plus curtains we are leaving behind. Get in touch with me and I can help give you as might advise as possible.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Iphones!!!! i lost mine 2 weeks ago and the price here is 4 times what it is in the US.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

tdzankl said:


> We will be packing up in October, and I was wondering what I should be stocking up on or making sure I buy here before heading out? What have you found to be crazy expensive in Dubai, that you wish you'd purchased before moving?
> What are the guidelines for importation - can I bring any canned goods or spices?
> 
> Thanks!



Darrell Lea apple green is the best. Hmmm... maybe worth importing a few packets...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> Nutmeg is hard to find here. So are organic nuts


Whole nutmeg is sold loose at the spice counters in the larger supermarkets such as Carrefour, Hyperpanda & Union Co-Op. Very cheap too.
-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Clothes, Shoes, formal and casual.

Much cheaper in the UK.

My next trip back I'll go with an empty suitcase and then stock up.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Desiccated Coconut - can find every other coconut product but not Desiccated. 

And what is going on with Heinz Baked Beans here ? - when you open the can there is a layer of oil, it is not like that back home.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bacon - and any pork products, freeze it and put it in your suitcase...

£5 for 5 rashers the other day! Rip-off!


----------



## Colleenk (Oct 4, 2009)

*pork*



Andy Capp said:


> Bacon - and any pork products, freeze it and put it in your suitcase...
> 
> £5 for 5 rashers the other day! Rip-off!


I am not sure that is such good advise. I believe it is illegal to bring pork products into the country in your personal effects.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Colleenk said:


> I am not sure that is such good advise. I believe it is illegal to bring pork products into the country in your personal effects.


That maybe so, but it's never stopped me or a lot of my mates from doing it regularly...


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Desiccated Coconut - can find every other coconut product but not Desiccated.
> 
> And what is going on with Heinz Baked Beans here ? - when you open the can there is a layer of oil, it is not like that back home.


The cook at my dad's place uses a lot of dessicated coconut in certain dishes. I'm sure you can find it in Dubai.

I'd also add Canon camera accessories/lenses. They're cheaper if you order online, but still cheaper in the shops in Dubai compared to Europe.


----------

